# Forum navigation: previous/next thread at top of page?



## Kelly B

Good morning,

It's not particularly important, but I'd be very pleased if there were clickable previous thread / next thread buttons at the top of the page, somewhere near the thread title, as well as at the bottom. There seems to be enough white space available for it; I have no clue whether it would be difficult to program. I use the existing buttons frequently, but if I know immediately that I'll have nothing to add, I just want to jump to the next thread without scrolling to the bottom using my STUPID new TOUCHPAD (my old computer died. Sigh.) Go ahead, call me lazy. But I figured I'd ask - maybe it's one of those things that takes less time to implement than we all waste scrolling, scrolling, scrolling....


----------



## swift

Hi, Kelly.

Have you tried hitting the space bar? This is just a work-around as we wait for Mike's assistance.


----------



## Kelly B

Ooooh, look at that. I'd be ecstatic if it weren't for the fact that I feel stupid, so we'll have to settle for "pleased." Thanks!

(But I'd still like buttons, if it's easy to do. )


----------



## swift

You're very welcome!


----------



## mkellogg

Kelly, I've put something together that I think is even better.  

Now, Alt-p and Alt-n (for Previous and Next) will get you from one thread to the next.  (Firefox users will need to do Alt-Shift-p or n.)

I think you will like it once you get used to it!


----------



## Kelly B

Slick! Thanks - I really appreciate it.


----------



## swift

Thanks, Mike!

And thank you, Kelly!


----------



## Kelly B

Hi again! 

I like this a LOT. Thanks! The only thing I wonder about is the fact that it only works with left alt, not the right one. Is it coded that way, or is it something squirrely with my keyboard? I haven't used the alt key for anything else so far, so I'm not sure how to tell. If it worked with right alt I could do it one-handed. Which remains no big deal, but....


----------



## jann

Hi Kelly,

I use FireFox, so I have to include Shift... but the shortcut works for me with either Alt key.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Kelly,

Glad this is working for you. 

I don't think US keyboards have any distinction between the right and left Alt keys, but Spanish and French ones (often?) do.  One is Alt and the other is Alt-Gr or something like that. Maybe you set up your keyboard for French and that has had its effects!


----------



## Kelly B

Could be - I'll have to fiddle with it. Thank you both for the feedback. ETA: yes, Mike, that was it, I'm set to the US Intl keyboard, which makes typing accents really easy. Using the right alt key doesn't work on that one, but it does work when I toggle back to the US English one. Interesting. I'll probably have to just live with it, then, because I like this keyboard version so much for accents. It's still a really nice solution.


----------



## Kelly B

Hi! the alt-n/alt-p feature was working for a while in the new Xenforo platform, but now it doesn't seem to be working. I miss it now that I've gotten used to it, though the buttons on both the top and bottom are great too. Was it disabled deliberately?


----------



## mkellogg

Kelly, I think I've got this working now.  Unfortunately, since hovering over the text of the links gives you a preview of the thread, I can't put anything to alert people to the shortcut that is there.  It will have to be a secret hidden feature.


----------



## Kelly B

Thank you! I'll try to remember to promote it now and then.


----------



## Kelly B

Thanks again (and sorry if reawakening the thread = pestering). My touchpad is acting up today so this is especially helpful right now.


----------

